# 3 finishes



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2015)

Wax. Oil and CA finish on these bolts

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 22, 2015)

Tony each pen has a different finish?? 

Either way they look great man!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Tony each pen has a different finish??
> 
> Either way they look great man!


Yea. Wax. Then oil. Then ca finish in that order. Picture doesn't show a lot of difference in the first two but it is noticeable when you hold them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 22, 2015)

Which do you like the best? I've tried a few different finishes and I don't think anything beats a "super glue" finish IMO.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2015)

Ca by far. I'm experimenting with the dipping method les uses but I have more practice to go. I think it can shine as good as a ca finishes I just keep getting build up on the ends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Great looking pens Tony !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Great looking pens Tony !


Thank you tom.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thank you tom.


Welcome bud ! The CA finish def gives more depth to the finish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 23, 2015)

They look gerat from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the CA finish best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2015)

mrbelvetron said:


> I like the CA finish best.


Me too. Just wanted to see some differences in this wood


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

BLO then CA....repeat 3 times....it's awesome...i use it on my bottle stoppers.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> BLO then CA....repeat 3 times....it's awesome...i use it on my bottle stoppers.


I have tried it before and maybe not doing it right but I use CA on 99.9% of my pens


----------

